# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermeni sorunu Rusya ve İngiltere'nin tahrik ve vaatleriyle ortaya çıkmıştır

## ceydaaa

ermeniler_coluk_cocuk_demeden_oldurduler_h20690.jpgSelçuklu ve Osmanlı yönetiminin Ermenilere karşı hoşgörülü tutumunu dikkatle inceleyen bir kişi, bugün oluşan gerilim karşısında doğal olarak şaşkınlığa düşer. Gerçekte ise bu gerilim yazının başlarında da ifade ettiğimiz gibi kimi ülkelerin bilinçli kışkırtmaları ve sahte vaatleri sonucunda ortaya çıkmış, zaman içinde gelişmiş ve bugünkü halini almıştır.

Gerçekte Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun parçalanma süreci, imparatorluk içindeki azınlıkların rahatsızlıklarından değil, Fransız Devrimi'nin doğurduğu bağımsızlıkçı ideolojilerden kaynaklanmıştır. Bir başka deyişle Osmanlı azınlık isyanlarının hepsi temelde "dış kaynaklı"dır. Bu isyanların sonuncusu sayılabilecek olan Ermeni bağımsızlık hareketleri de bu kuralı teyid eder.

Ermeni Sorununun ilk ortaya çıkışı Osmanlı devletinin zayıflamasıyla aynı tarihlere rastlar. 1877-1878 yıllarındaki Rus harbini Osmanlı'nın kaybetmesinin ardından, Trabzon'a kadar olan bölge Rusya'nın yönetimine geçmiştir. O döneme kadar Osmanlı tebaası olan ve huzur içinde hayatlarını devam ettiren Ermeniler, bağımsız bir devlet kurma vaatleriyle kışkırtılmış ve Rus askerleriyle işbirliğine girip, Türklere karşı savaşmışlardır. Dolayısıyla bu dönemden sonra Rus-Ermeni ilişkileri, Türk-Ermeni ilişkileri üzerinde belirleyici bir rol oynamıştır.

Osmanlı Devleti'nin zayıflaması dışarıdan yapılan müdahaleleri de artırmıştır. Osmanlı topraklarını kendi aralarında paylaşma niyetinde olan İngiltere, Fransa gibi ülkeler, imparatorluk içine soktukları provokatörler vasıtasıyla Ermenileri Osmanlı yönetimine karşı kışkırtmaya çabalamışlardır. Bu çabalar zaman içinde sonuç vermiş, oluşturan teşkilat ve komiteler, Ermeni cemaatini Osmanlı'nın Müslüman tebasına karşı tahrik etmiştir. Çıkarılan isyan hareketlerinde iki toplum da çok fazla kayıp vermiş, iki kardeş halk birbiriyle savaşır hale gelmiştir.

Ancak sorun 1. Dünya savaşı sırasında Ermenilerin düşman tarafında yer almalarıyla daha da kalıcı hale gelmiştir. Yıllar boyunca Türklerle aynı cephede yer alan Ermeniler, İtilaf Devletleri'nin tahrik ve vaatleriyle yıllarca huzur içinde yaşadıkları Osmanlı topraklarını düşmanla birlik olup, yağmalamaya girişmişlerdir. Bu girişimlerde Rusya çok önemli bir rol oynamıştır. Çünkü dönemin Çarlık Rusyası Osmanlı Devleti'nin topraklarını kendine genişleme alanı olarak görmüş ve Osmanlı Hıristiyan cemaatini kendi himayesi altına almayı hedeflemiştir. Bu amaçla da gerek Balkanlardan gerekse Kafkaslardan Osmanlı topraklarına girmeye çalışmıştır. İngiltere'de aynı şekilde Doğu Anadolu topraklarının kendi kontrolünde kalmasını istemiştir.

Rusya ve İngiltere'nin Doğu Anadolu'daki çıkarları Ermeni toplumunun Osmanlılara karşı kullanılması üzerine kuruluydu. Bu gerçek şu ana kadar pekçok Batılı ve Ermeni tarihçi tarafından da dile getirilmiştir. Ancak Osmanlı yönetiminden hiçbir şikayeti olmayan ve barış içinde yaşayan halk üzerinde bu girişimler ilk başlarda etkili olmamış, kurulan teşkilatları büyük bölümü zaman içinde yokolup gitmiştir. Osmanlı toprakları içinde başarılı olamayınca, bu kez farklı ülkelerde Ermenistan hayalini gerçekleştirmek için teşkilatlar kurulmuştur. Bu komiteler dışarıdan aldıkları destekle halkın büyük bölümü üzerinde etkili olmayı başarmışlardır. Ermeni propagandasının bugünkü önde gelen kişilerinden Louise Nalbantyan kurulan bu komitelerin amacını"Ermeni halkının duygularını harekete geçirmek için tahrik ve teröre ihtiyaç vardı. Halk, düşmanlarına karşı kışkırtılacak ve aynı düşmanın misilleme faaliyetinde yararlanılacaktı Komite, Osmanlı hükümetini terörize etmeyi amaçlıyordu" şeklinde tanımlıyordu. 3 Yani Anadolu'da isyanlar çıkartmak için yabancı devletler tarafından kışkırtılan Ermeniler kendilerine yöntem olarak "terörü" seçmişlerdi. Bu komitelerin kurulmasını takip eden yıllarda Anadolu'nun dört bir yanında isyanlar çıkartılmıştır. İsyanlarda pekçok masum insan hayatını kaybetmiş, bu isyanlar nedeniyle Anadolu topraklarında gerçek manada bir huzur sağlanamamıştır.

1. Dünya Savaşı'nın başlaması Ermeni isyancılar tarafından büyük bir fırsat olarak görülmüştür. Savaş başlamadan önce Osmanlı Devleti'nin yanında yer alacakları vaadinde bulunan Ermeniler, kısa süre sonra bu vaadlerinden dönmüşlerdir. Rus devletinin saflarında yer almış, Osmanlı'ya karşı savaşmışlardır. Taşnak komitesinin örgütüne verdiği şu talimat Ermenilerin savaş sırasındaki politikalarını çok iyi ifade etmektedir:

"Ruslar sınırı geçtiklerinde ve Osmanlı orduları geri çekilmeye başladıklarında her yerde isyanlar çıkarılmalı, Osmanlı orduları bu suretler iki ateş arasına alınmalıdır. Osmanlı ordularının ilerlemesi halinde ise Ermeni askerler silahlarıyla birlikte kıtalarını terk edecek ve çeteler teşkil edip, Ruslarla birleşeceklerdir." 4

Savaş başladığında tüm bu talimatlar uygulamaya geçmiş, Osmanlı ordusuna ve sivil Müslüman ahaliye karşı türlü saldırılar gerçekleştirilmiştir. Sadece Türkler hedef alınmamış, Rumlar, Museviler ve bu politikayı desteklemeyen Ermenilere karşı dahi saldırılar düzenlenmiştir.

Bu sırada Osmanlı devleti İngiliz ve Fransız ordularıyla türlü cephelerde savaşmaktaydı. İsyanların devam etmesi ve Anadolu'nun giderek daha da karışması üzerine Osmanlı hükümeti önce Ermeni Patriği, mebusları ve önde gelenlerini çağırarak Ermenilerin Müslümanları katletmeye devam etmeleri halinde gerekli önlemleri alacağını bildirmekle yetinmiştir. Ancak bu barışçıl tavır bir sonuç vermeyince 24 Nisan 1915'de Osmanlı devleti isyanları örgütleyen tüm Ermeni komitelerini kapatmış ve yöneticilerinden 235 kişiyi devlet aleyhinde faaliyette bulunmak suçundan tutuklatmıştır. Bu kararla Osmanlı hükümeti benzer tehlikelerle karşılaşan tüm ülkelerin almakta tereddüt göstermeyeceği bir önleme başvurmuştur. Pek çok cephede devam eden savaşta başarılı olmanın ancak içte huzurun ve birliğin sağlanmasıyla mümkün olacağı açıktır.. Bu nedenle de savaş bölgeleri yakınlarındaki Ermenileri daha güneydeki Osmanlı topraklarına, Suriye'ye tehcir etmiştir. 5

Bu tehcir (göç ettirme), bir soykırım ya da bir katliam değil, güvenlik nedeniyle bir grubun başka bir toprakta ikamete mecbur edilmesi yönünde alınmış bir tedbirdir. Düşmanla işbirliği yapan ve ülkenin birliğine zarar veren bir topluluğun zararlı faaliyetlerinin engellenmesi amacıyla alınmış son derece akılcı bir karardır. Kaldı ki Osmanlı devleti bu tehcir esnasında Ermenilerin mağdur kalmamaları için türlü tedbirler almıştır. Osmanlı Bakanlar Kurulu'nun 30 Mayıs 1915 tarihli kararı Osmanlı yönetiminin bu konudaki adaletini gözler önüne sermektedir. Bu kararda, Ermeniler canlarının ve mallarının korunmasını, göçmen ödeneğinden geçimlerini sağlayabilmeleri için yardımın yapılmasını, ihtiyaçlarına göre mal ve toprak dağıtılmasını, hükümet tarafından evler yapılmasını, alet ve techizat temin edilmesini, yiyecek ve diğer ihtiyaçlarının sağlanmasını, sağlık durumlarının hergün doktorlar tarafından kontrol edilmesini, hasta, kadın ve çocukların trenle gönderilmesini ve alınması gereken daha pekçok önlemi bildiren emirler yayınlamıştır. Ayrıca, tehcir sırasında Ermenilere karşı herhangi bir saldırıda bulunanların tevkif edilerek, Divan-I Harp Mahkemesine sevk edilmesi ve en ağır şekilde cezalandırılmaları karara bağlanmıştır. Ortaya çıkan can kayıpları ise, savaş sırasındaki çarpışmalar, isyanları önleme girişimleri ve günün koşulları gözönünde bulundurularak değerlendirilmelidir. Savaşın zor şartları altında ve Osmanlı hükümetince kontrol edilemeyen bazı fanatiklerin saldırıları neticesinde çok sayıda Ermeni hayatını yitirmiştir. Ancak bu elbette bir soykırım değildir. Bu gerçek dışı iftira, o yıllarda Osmanlı Devleti ile savaş halinde olan İngiliz ve Fransızlar tarafından bir propaganda malzemesi olarak ortaya atılmış ve günümüze kadar da yine benzeri siyasi amaçlarla taşınmıştır.

Kısacası Osmanlı Devleti tarafından Ermenilere karşı bir soykırım gerçekleştirildiğini iddia etmek, tarihi gerçekleri saptırmaktır. Bugün Ermenistan'ın yaptığı da gerçekleri saptırmaktan başka birşey değildir.

----------

